# XNA Game Studio 3.0 CTP Released



## Kreij (May 9, 2008)

The Microsoft XNA Team has released the Community Technology Preview (CTP) of XNA Game Studio 3.0.

XNA GS 3.0 works only with VS 2008 standard or higher, or VS2008 Express.

XNA GS 3.0 only supports Windows games and Zune development (no XBox 360 support in the CTP)

.Net Framework 3.5 is required and will install with XNA GS 3.0 if not already installed.

32 bit Operating Systems Only.

XBox 360 and 64 bit support should be included in the final release which is slated for sometime around the end of the year.

Check out the "ReadMe" for other information and potential issues.

You can get it HERE

I installed it on 32 bit Vista with VS2008 Professional and it seems to work fine, but I have not had a chance to do much with it yet.


----------

